# pepto amount HELP?



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

How much pepto can I give Jake? I have the chewable tabs.
He weighs 33 pounds almost 14 weeks
I added rice to his food but we have had 5 bm's that were liquid..someone suggested pepto but I don't know how many tabs he can have, pepto seems pretty benign but I need guidance...

This was caused by changing his food to fast....I feel awful about it.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

If he's really got the squirts, STOP FEEDING HIM for a bit (it's usually 24 hours but you may need to make that less for a puppy). Just water for sure.

I think I'd give him one tablet of the Pepto. I kind of dose it with one tablet for puppies and 2 for adult GSD's. But I am NOT a vet so others may have more definite suggestions.

I always have canned chicken and rice soup AND canned chicken broth in my pantry. Because when I do start up again with food, that's what they get. Always with water added. Dehydration is the big issue with diahhrea.

Plus if you don't give their system a chance to rest (with the zero food) simple diahhrea can run into an expensive bout of colitis. Definite visit to the vet for meds so can be $$$$ but you have to do it at that point.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I gave him a little rice/food about 300am, but that's it. He shows no interest at all in food, so I will heed the warning about skipping a meal....

How long is the norm for runs after to food change to fast? 
Do I wait till this evening to feed him? I really feel bad about this but sounds like it was doomed to happen at one time or another.....


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I AM NOT A VET... so if he keeps straining and having accidents, take him into the vets today. Or if you have any concerns or questions. Easier today than the weekend...

If the pepto seems to be working. And he's still drinking and peeing. Then I'd feed him tonight and just have it be some VERY soupy chicken/rice soup. Try to get low salt and the cheap stuff that just has a tiny bit of small chicken chunks, white rice, and hardly any veggies........add water to make it soupier! 

IF he has no diahhrea all night long, then I'd maybe add a bit of kibble to the same soupy mixture tomorrow am. Gradually up the kibble and decrease the soup.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

ok....thank you!


----------

